

Simple collaboration tool for people, not teams. Help us validate the idea - start123

Most collaboration tools are built for teams and businesses and not for regular people.<p>We are building a simple and easy to use Collaboration tool that will help you share Files, Links, Photos and Text. You will be able to create boards and invite people by their email ids. You get<p>Unlimited Storage space, Unlimited boards, and Unlimited invitations<p>The plan is to have a free version that has all the important features.<p>Please fill out this small survey : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1DkP3u0R2tBiFA9U7UeibOYbbB1frAPkhIXSfygVfeOk&#x2F;viewform<p>Will really appreciate any feedback!<p>PS: Survey Link in comment section too.
======
start123
Survey Link

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DkP3u0R2tBiFA9U7UeibOYbbB1f...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DkP3u0R2tBiFA9U7UeibOYbbB1frAPkhIXSfygVfeOk/viewform)

